# Left vs Right Tapi



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's a question for you guys. In left on right tapi tapi, who is the driver?


 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 11, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's a question for you guys. In left on right tapi tapi, who is the driver?
> 
> 
> :asian:



To Quote Hock Hochheim:
"Who ever brings the mostest the fastest!!!" :duel:  :asian:


----------



## Northern (Jul 11, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's a question for you guys. In left on right tapi tapi, who is the driver?
> 
> 
> :asian:



I am driving.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 12, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's a question for you guys. In left on right tapi tapi, who is the driver?
> 
> 
> :asian:



Thinking in the box, the lefty.  Thinking out of the box, the righty.  Freestyle, the firsty.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 12, 2004)

Northern said:
			
		

> I am driving.



We'll see about that when I'm in Buffalo next!!  :duel:  :lol:  :drink2tha

p.s....if your driving, then I'm drinkin!  :ultracool


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 12, 2004)

Datu Puti said:
			
		

> Here's a question for you guys. In left on right tapi tapi, who is the driver?
> 
> 
> :asian:



Depends on how far we want to go.


----------

